# Looking for a job in Sesimbra



## mminna (Apr 14, 2016)

What are your experiences with finding work in Sesimbra?
Can you recommend a faster way to find a job?

I am willing to work as a waitress, bartender, barista, pet sitter, baby-sitter, dog shelter worker, and any type of job in a hotel.

I have experience in being a waitress, bartender, barista, assistant chef, baby-sitter and an online service provider (researching and adding information about products into an admin system).

I am fluent in Estonian, English and I know a bit of Finnish. I am still learning to communicate in Portuguese.

I appreciate any help you can offer,

Thanks


----------

